# How to fix Rivarossi Big Boy wobble



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

Dear friends,

Following my successful re-motoring of the 1970 Rivarossi Big Boy, I notice that the engine wobbles when it moves.

How can I fix that? I tried adding lead pieces in the body, it wobbles lesser but wobbling is still there.

Thanks


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

It most likely is related to the traction tires, which are never perfectly round.


----------



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

Okay...so it can't be fixed unless change traction tires?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Pretty much unless there is a driver knocked out of line...I've grown used to it on mine as part of the character of Rivarossi models...


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

MIne wobbles on the curves. I have heard it called "The Rivarossi Wobble"


----------



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

Mine wobbles a bit on straight track in DC and dances the rivarossi wobbles on curves too. 

Part of rivarossi style...

Now it hardly wobbles but stutters on dcc... Back to drawing board again


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Check for clean track and wheels...
If you are running a DC locomotive on DCC power, the sputtering is normal. DC motor do not like AC current. If you have a decoder installed, that would help end the sputtering. I tried it that way also, and the faulhaber, like other DC motors, make a lot of noise! It is also not good for them, and the motor is moving back forth very rapidly.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

The old school fix would be to get a wheel puller and extra drivers...pull the traction tired weenie and replace it with one that doesn't have it. Riv part prices nowadaze make that a bit pricy a prospect...


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

On further inspection of my Cab Forward, on the rear driver set, the third wheel/axle lifts off of the rail a bit when the drive rod coming back up. Looks like the entire axle needs a shim to hold it down. Only does this on the curves.

Check your wheel and drive rods and see what happens.

My cab forward's wheels are in spec, spacing wise, but there is axial play. I figured that was for the 18" radius.

Oh, since you have to push down on the locomotive to increase motor speed, indicates the pick up point on the axle is either dirty or has too much grease or oil, insulating against electrical contact.


----------



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

RRgrassi, yes I agree.

I had the same problem with a couple of my Rivarossi GG-1. I bought some spare wheels sets on ebay to fix them.

The Big boy wheels looks better didn't see any wheels lifting off. I will check again. Now I am trying to fix the DCC...almost there, just some fine adjustment I hope.

Oh boy, should have just paid money to buy a new DCC sound big boy. Upgrading the 1970s big boy is no joke...

Kiong


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

No joke, but it does show the craftsman side! 

I think the older stuff is sturdier than the new stuff.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

musicwerks said:


> Oh boy, should have just paid money to buy a new DCC sound big boy. Upgrading the 1970s big boy is no joke...
> 
> Kiong


Yes...but anyone can do that...you've chosen the more satisfying route...:thumbsup:


----------

